# Std gauge is now available for AnyRail!



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I just wanted to let everyone know. I have been working with David from Anyrail (A track planning software) for quite sometime about getting standard gauge in his track library. I am pleased to announce that it is know available!
Check it out and let me know if you find any problems
Thanks!
Mark


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's great Mark. I use Anyrail and find it to be a great planning aid.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hellgate said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know. I have been working with David from Anyrail (A track planning software) for quite sometime about getting standard gauge in his track library. I am pleased to announce that it is know available!
> Check it out and let me know if you find any problems
> Thanks!
> Mark


I will now play my "I told you so" card..... JK.

That's great news. I'm glad it worked out for you. Let me know if you want those room plans I drew up.


----------

